# wie ausgediente Festplatte(n) sicher entsorgen?



## Tim1974 (12. März 2013)

Hallo,

bin ich der einzige, der sich die Frage stellt, was ich mit den vielen alten nicht mehr gebrauchten Festplatten machen soll?
IDE-Platten mit bis 40-80 GB würde ich mir nicht mehr in einen modernen Rechner einbauen wollen, erstrecht nicht wenn sie so viele Jahre auf dem Buckel haben und jederzeit schlapp machen können und außerdem sowieso nicht mehr den Performancewünschen entsprechen.

Ich könnte sie einfach zum Elektroschrott geben (oder in die orange Tonne?), nur weiß ich nichtmehr was da so alles drauf ist, mitunter vielleicht wichtige Passwörter bzw. Loggindaten. 
Gibt es einen Weg diese absolut sicher zu löschen bzw. die Platte zu zerstören, ohne alles vorher nochmal durchzusehen?

MfG. Tim


----------



## Buddhafliege (12. März 2013)

Aufschrauben und dann mit dem Hammer auf die Platten oder andere Kleinteile die wichtig aussehen. Den Schlitten zum Beispiel.


----------



## PrincePaul (12. März 2013)

Da schließe ich mich meinem Vorredner direkt mal an, wobei man sich die Mühe mit dem aufschrauben nicht unbedingt antun muss wenn der Hammer nur groß genug ist.
Also ich hab das schon einmal in einem praktischen Versuch getestet und die 3,5" HDD auf SSD Format komprimiert 
Anschließend Elektoschrott oder in den schwarzen Sack, wobei da ja jede Stadt auch wieder andere Müllentsorgungskonzepte hat
bei dir scheints orange zu sein.


----------



## keinnick (12. März 2013)

Entweder Du zerstörst die Platten wie von meinen Vorpostern vorgeschlagen oder Du überschreibst sie und löschst sie damit sicher. Voraussetzung dafür ist, dass Du ein geeignetes Programm verwendest: Tutorial: Festplatte löschen, aber sicher - NETZWELT

Der Nachteil ist, dass Du die alten Dinger dafür dann nochmal an Deinen PC anschließen musst um sie löschen zu können.


----------



## Icedaft (12. März 2013)

Einen dicken Zimmermannsnagel durch und fertig.


----------



## navraju (12. März 2013)

Als ich mal alte Festplatten entsorgen wollte, meinte jemand, ich soll damit auf einen Schießstand gehen.
Gesagt, getan...
Die Jungs dort fanden die Idee ganz lustig, mal auf Festplatten zu ballern.
Vielleicht hast du ja nen Schießstand in deiner Naehe, dann waer das ne Option.


----------



## hodenbussard (12. März 2013)

Aufschrauben und auf den Plattern die besten Stellen mit nen Reißnagel ankreuzen 

Aber eine Alternative ist wenn sie noch anschliessen kannst, ist DBAN.Damit kannst sie zigmal überschreiben lassen,so das alles weg ist.


----------



## der_knoben (12. März 2013)

1x überschreiben aller Daten reicht völlig aus.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (12. März 2013)

Ein richtig dicker Magnet auf die auseinander gebaute Platte ein paar mal auflegen. Und dabei immer mal wieder umpolen. Oder die Scheiben mal fix mit Sandpapier behandeln. Oder kleine Pennertonne anzünden und reinschmeißen


----------



## maltris (12. März 2013)

Ordentlich formatieren, dann komplett mit Fuelldaten beschreiben, dann nochmal formatieren und dann ab zu eBay. Warum wegschmeissen? Viel zu unoekologisch. Kann doch ein anderer noch verwenden und du hast paaar Euros mehr in deiner Geldboerse.


----------



## Coldhardt (12. März 2013)

Du könntest auch auf ein Hochhaus steigen und die Platte runterschmeißen


----------



## SupprDeitsch (12. März 2013)

hab auch noch 2 IDE Festplatten da... weiß garnich ob man das noch anschließen kann an modernen mainboards xD


----------



## Icedaft (12. März 2013)

Bei den AM3+ Boards gibt es noch 18 die Pata noch unterstützen, bei den Intel Boards mit Sockel 1155 ganze 11.


----------



## Robonator (12. März 2013)

Also die Methode mit dem Schießstand finde ich bisher noch am besten 
Schade das ich keinen in meiner Nähe habe


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2013)

Ich würde die löschen / überschreiben und weiter geben.


----------



## Tim1974 (12. März 2013)

Hallo,

na das sind ja mal viele Vorschläge, einige der Ideen davon hatte ich auch schon.
Irgendwie widerstrebt es mir die Dinger mit roher Gewalt zu zerstören, erstrecht wenn sie dabei zersplittern oder auseinanderfliegen könnten. Die Idee mit dem sicheren Überschreiben klingt mir am angenehmsten oder mit dem Magneten, wobei ich nicht weiß was für ein Magnet dafür stark genug ist?!

Ich hab ja noch einen alten Pentium III 1 GHz Rechner rumstehen, der schon etwa 7 Jahre nicht mehr angeschaltet war, aber davor noch einwandfrei funktionierte, auf dem ist Linux installiert. Die BIOS-Batterie dürfte hin sein, aber es müßte doch auch ohne gehen? Gibt es für Linux so ein Tool, was die Daten sicher mehrfach überschreiben und unwiderbringlich zerstören kann?

Falls es der PC nicht mehr tut, könnte ich in paar Monaten auch meinen jetzigen Zweitrechner nehmen, der hat ein Asus P5GDC-V Deluxe Board, da müßte IDE doch noch ran passen, oder?

Was ich auch gut fände, wenn man die Dinger direkt ins Feuer werfen dürfte, bei einer Müllverbrennungsanlage oder sowas in der Art, aber ich vermute mal daß man das nicht darf, weil es ja Elektroschrott ist der anders zu entsorgen ist, oder?


----------



## Hatuja (12. März 2013)

Platte aufschrauben, Strom dran und wenn sie ihr soll Drehgeschwindigkeit erreicht hat, mit einem Schraubendreher Muster "hineinfräsen"!

Edit: Mit einem normalen Magneten behandeln bringt nix. Dafür brauchst du schon einen sehr großen und starken Industrie-Elektromagneten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2013)

Jepp das Board hat alles dran was das Herz begehrt.


----------



## PrincePaul (12. März 2013)

Ja aber mal ganz ehrlich, ich würde mir die Mühe gar nicht machen
nagut nen Linux System ist schnell installiert aber das dauert ja auch ein paar Stunden bis die HDD mit sinnlos vielen Nullen und Einsen überschrieben ist
vorallem musst du das ja auch mehrmals machen damit das wirklich sicher ist

Dann bin ich ja lieber mal schnell auf die Straße gegangen haue da 3-5mal mit meinem 10KG Hammer drauf und dann wars das gewesen
Splittern tut da eigentlich nur hinten die Blende für die Anschüsse weil die aus Kunststoff ist der Rest ist aus sehr weichem Metall und wird einfach nur zusammen gepresst dabei


----------



## hodenbussard (12. März 2013)

Wenn Du die unter Linux anklemmst fürs diesen Befehl in der Konsole als sudo aus

dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=65535  (überschreibt die komplette Platte) .Man kann statt */dev/zero auch /dev/urandom* eintragen,dann werden Zufallszahlen beim überschreiben erzeugt.  hda steht für die Festplatte die gelöscht werden soll,also muss schauen unter welcher Laufwerksbezeichnung die zu finden sind. hda steht für IDE Platten, sda für SATA Platten
Oder brennst dir eine DBAN Iso,bootest von der und löscht die so an den alten Rechner !! Linuxplatte vorher abklemmen  !! bevor was futsch ist.


----------



## Tim1974 (13. März 2013)

Gut, das klingt nach einer Lösung mit der ich leben kann. Im Grunde ist es wohl sowieso etwas übertrieben, denn was wirklich wichtiges ist da meines Wissens nach nicht drauf und die Passwörter sind in den Jahren vermutlich alle sowieso mindestens einmal geändert worden, aber ich will halt auf Nummer sicher gehen...


----------



## der_knoben (13. März 2013)

Im übrigen muss man seine Daten nicht mehrfach überschreiben, damit sie wirklich weg sind. Nach 1x überschreiben kann man die Daten quasi nur noch herstellen, wenn man weiß, wo genau man suchen muss.


----------



## KonterSchock (26. Januar 2017)

Und was ist wen das löschen und das formatieren nicht mehr geht, was dann?

hab nun eine die wollte ich mit kill Disk löschen aber sie lässt sich nicht mehr löschen, da Sektor tot und so, vorher konnte ich aber noch grade so zugreifen, ich glaub ich hab nur noch die Strom an und Schrauben ziehr Methode, dann in Einzel teile entsorgen an einer Elektro sammeln stelle.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Januar 2017)

Nach über 3 Jahren dürfte die Platte Rost angesetzt haben. Ein richtig großer Hammer mit Schwung sorgt für den sofortigen Eintritt in die ewigen Jagdgründe. Ansonsten erreicht man ähnlich schöne Momente per Fäustel und Meißel


----------



## KonterSchock (26. Januar 2017)

Hab sie grade erlöst, konnte gestern grade noch so Bilder von ihr ziehen, wollte sie heute Nullen aber das hat sie nicht mehr geschafft, musste sie dann leider Schlachten, sonst hätte ich sie in Ruhe ohne Schlachten aufm Schrottplatz gebracht aber die hat mir keine andere Wahl gelassen.

jupiter leb wohl...


----------

